# Caddy's puppy



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Marina has officially named this puppy - her name is Lois (as in Lois Lane) She has earned that name because she is loud and is already getting herself into trouble. She does not hesitate to tell you off if she is displeased. 










The little plump Lois. She is 14 oz at 2 weeks old) more or less so she has almost tripled her birth weight (I believe that is common for singleton pups!)









using Caddy as a pillow









Caddy and Lois









They sleep a lot








Marina is being used as a pillow while Caddy smiles at the camera


















And a close up of Marina being used as a pillow


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: Awwww she is so cute! :wub:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Your description is so sweet, guess she's a Spoiled Maltese. She sure has enough nipples to choose from :yes: 

thanks for posting,


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Too cute!!!! Sleepy pics are some of the very best.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is just precious :wub:

I hope she is show quality so you can keep her


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

what an ANGEL both caddy and her puppy..... my heart melted :tender: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAAAWWWW!!! That's sooo cute!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Too precious!!!!! :tender: Lois is adorable!!! :wub: 

Such sweet pics!!!! :tender:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Precious pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwwwwww.......so sweet..... :hugging:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Little Lois is certainly thriving!  

Such sweet mom and baby pictures.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Maria71 @ Oct 11 2008, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648983


> :wub: Awwww she is so cute! :wub:[/B]


Oh thank you!! :wub: 
QUOTE (makettle29 @ Oct 11 2008, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648986


> Your description is so sweet, guess she's a Spoiled Maltese. She sure has enough nipples to choose from :yes:
> 
> thanks for posting,
> 
> ...


Yes, she is definitely a spoiled maltese! And she has more than enough nipples to choose from - she has no problems with that, LOL

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Oct 11 2008, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648987


> Too cute!!!! Sleepy pics are some of the very best.[/B]


Yes because it's when they are easy to photograph LOL. When they are awake, they usually wind up looking highly displeased. Plus they keep bobbing their heads so it's hard to get a good shot!
QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 11 2008, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648989


> She is just precious :wub:
> 
> I hope she is show quality so you can keep her [/B]


I hope she is show quality also - if she is, Marina gets her for her very own show dog to show in breed and juniors. But there are soooo many things that need to come together so we'll just have to wait and see!! 

QUOTE (amanda @ Oct 11 2008, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648990


> what an ANGEL both caddy and her puppy..... my heart melted :tender: :wub:[/B]


aww thank you!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: STACY, YOU JUST MADE MY DAY,GREAT CHOICE IN NAMES MARINA :aktion033: LOIS IS JUST PRECIOUS, I LOVE THE MOMMY AND DAUGHTER PICTURES. CADDY IS SUCH A GOOD MOMMY


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How sweeeeeet! I really enjoyed them, thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful pictures. I love mommy and baby pictures, just melts my heart every time. I love the picture of Marina being used as a pillow ( so cute). :tender:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh she is growing so fast! She is really beautiful - I love the pictures!
Lois loves to snuggle with Marina - how cute is that!!!!! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She's so teeny tiny! Aww I'm in love already!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh! What beautiful pictures of little mommy and puppy Lois. Cute name.Lois is my 90 year old mother's name.


----------



## Annita (Oct 7, 2008)

aaawww this is soo cute!!! I love the 2nd pic! its soo sweet!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awwww, mama and baby are PRECIOUS!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Darling pics. The one of them sleeping side by side should be entered in a contest. So sweet!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Absolutely adorable! I so look forward to your weekly photo diary. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Lois looks so healthy and happy! I love her little speckled nose...I bet she'll have great pigment!*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww what a beautiful baby


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lois is so cute. Hopefully she'll be everything you and Marina want her to be.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

ADORABLE :wub: :wub: :wub: JO


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a sweet baby! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, what beautiful pictures~~~Peace, Serenity, Love, Contentment~~~to name a few feelings when I see these pictures. The second one is my favorite!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How adorable, so precious :wub: :wub: I just love the picture of Caddy and Lois sleeping with their heads next to eachother :tender:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Those are too sweet!! I love the one of Caddy and Lois sleeping together. They are beautiful. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved the pictures. Lois is adorable and Caddy looks great!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: Such sweet photos!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are really adorable pics, Stacy!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

omg they are so cute!! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Lois is a beauty! Looks like a keeper to me. Look at that short little muzzle and huge eye slits. Can't wait to see her at 8 wks. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lois is just precious. :wub: Such a sweet little angel.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG gorgeous photos.

She really is adorable, and growing too. Caddy is way too cute.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Stacy!!So cute!  
best of luck to you and Marina ! :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SO CUTE :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG, Lois and Caddy are PRECIOUS!! How beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: Sleeping BEAUTIES :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

SOOOO PRETTY - what an exquisite duo :wub: . Sarah


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, those pics are so sweet! I love the name Lois.

I love how we can see her pigment coming in on her nose. :wub: 

And that last pic of Marina and Lois is too sweet. I really hope

she turns out to be show quality so Marina can show her. They

already look like a match made in heaven.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my! Beautiful shots of mommy and baby! Those pictures just melt my heart.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is a pic of Caddy's puppy Lois at 2 weeks 5 days



























She was sleeping in these pics, her eyes are now open. She is a very healthy 1 lb 2 oz at 19 days old, Caddy feeds her VERY well.
Thank so much for looking!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-those pics are just priceless! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: melt my heart, Lois your going to be a little butterball


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Aw... Stacy, she's beautiful! It makes me look forward to my first litter over here even more (although I'm ever as much scared as excited... )

I'm waiting for my little girl Baia to go into heat now, hopefully somewhere in between half december- end of january. 

<sub>N.B. These puppies will be bred from healthy (tested) parents from champion bloodlines, all according to the rules of the Dutch Kennel Club. </sub>


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

OH MY. She is such a sweet little thing. Her mom is taking good care of her. I have never seen a newborn maltese and then look at how much Lois has grown. She is going to be hard to part with if she is not show quality. I am glad that I have a "fixed" girl. That would be too hard for me.

She is a beauty.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohhhhhh, she is sooooooo cute!!! Wow, she has gotten bigger :tender: and so healthy looking!!!! You tell Miss Sleepyhead that I think she has a great start on life!!! :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WHAT A CUTIE PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lois is adorable!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

It just doesn't get any better than that :wub: .


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS A LITTLE DOLL BABY :wub: :wub: BUT THAN AGAIN LOOK AT HER BEAUTIFUL MOTHER :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 18 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652496


> Here is a pic of Caddy's puppy Lois at 2 weeks 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh she is gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (lillady @ Oct 17 2008, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652500


> Aw-those pics are just priceless! :wub: :wub:[/B]


I hadn't realized until I compared the first set of pics in this thread and the ones I just posted just how much she has matured! Thank you so much for looking and commenting!

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 17 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652504


> :wub: melt my heart, Lois your going to be a little butterball [/B]


Yep, she's already a little butterball - but I wouldn't want it any other way!

QUOTE (Elysian Pearls @ Oct 17 2008, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652506


> Aw... Stacy, she's beautiful! It makes me look forward to my first litter over here even more (although I'm ever as much scared as excited... )
> 
> I'm waiting for my little girl Baia to go into heat now, hopefully somewhere in between half december- end of january.
> 
> <sub>N.B. These puppies will be bred from healthy (tested) parents from champion bloodlines, all according to the rules of the Dutch Kennel Club. </sub>[/B]


Oh good luck with your first litter! Whelping scares the bejeeses out, i will admit - although I haven't exactly had a 'normal' experience yet. The puppies though? SO MUCH FUN.

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Oct 17 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652522


> OH MY. She is such a sweet little thing. Her mom is taking good care of her. I have never seen a newborn maltese and then look at how much Lois has grown. She is going to be hard to part with if she is not show quality. I am glad that I have a "fixed" girl. That would be too hard for me.
> 
> She is a beauty.[/B]


Thank you so much! I agree, she is going to be very hard to part with if she isn't show quality - we've gotten really attached to her already She's such a personable little pup, such attitude already. She has definitely changed in looks in 5 days!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 17 2008, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652524


> Ohhhhhh, she is sooooooo cute!!! Wow, she has gotten bigger :tender: and so healthy looking!!!! You tell Miss Sleepyhead that I think she has a great start on life!!! :yahoo: :yahoo:[/B]


I will tell Miss Sleepyhead. Shockingly, she's eating right now (or not so much with the shocking)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Oct 17 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652526


> WHAT A CUTIE PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


Thank you! I think she's kinda cute, but I think I'm biased, LOL

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 17 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652528


> Lois is adorable!![/B]


Aww thanks!!! :wub: 

QUOTE (Lynda @ Oct 17 2008, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652532


> It just doesn't get any better than that :wub: .[/B]


Nope it really doesn't!! Hopefully she'll get to meet her half bro someday! She already almost weighs as much as Chachi does :smrofl: 

QUOTE (kathym @ Oct 17 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652538


> SHE IS A LITTLE DOLL BABY :wub: :wub: BUT THAN AGAIN LOOK AT HER BEAUTIFUL MOTHER :wub: :wub:[/B]


oh thank you! Although Caddy has seen prettier days - she has an unfortunate haircut, compliments of the ER vet. 

QUOTE (Kara @ Oct 17 2008, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652549


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 18 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652496





> Here is a pic of Caddy's puppy Lois at 2 weeks 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh she is gorgeous. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much ! I look forward to seeing how she turns out!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh wow, Lois is adorable! A chunky monkey but oh sooooo cute! LOL Keep the pics coming Stacy. I'm living vicariously through your experiences.    

Cathy

[attachment=42295SCN1081_resized.jpg]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG!! Lois is SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! i am getting puppy fever!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Well hello Lois :wub: - my, how you've grown!! You mommy is obviously taking good care of you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Oct 17 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652608


> Oh wow, Lois is adorable! A chunky monkey but oh sooooo cute! LOL Keep the pics coming Stacy. I'm living vicariously through your experiences.
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=42295SCN1081_resized.jpg][/B]


She just started trying to play tonight *dies* It's the cutest thing, she thinks she is soooo tough! Poor Caddy is getting the brunt of it, LOL. 

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Oct 17 2008, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652623


> OMG!! Lois is SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! i am getting puppy fever!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I know exactly what you mean - believe me! I'm just glad i get to experience it - it's sooo much fun! Esp when Caddy does all the work, LOL. Well, at least right now.

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 17 2008, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652632


> Well hello Lois :wub: - my, how you've grown!! You mommy is obviously taking good care of you![/B]


yes, I hadn't realized how much she'd grown until i looked at the pics at the begining of this thread - she looks a lot different now! She's got such attitude already!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy moly! She's a big girl! And soooo cute. You asked before what my little girl weighs. I took her to the vet today for her wellness check up and she weighed in at 1 lb 10 oz. She's really very small.

Your pup is just absolutely darling. Caddy is such a good momma!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lois is a little sweetheart :tender: I always have puppy fever, i love the smell of puppy breath.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy,

She is beautiful. It is amazing how much difference 5 days makes. I am excited to hear that she is starting to play. Hold on to your hat. It has begun. :yahoo: 

QUOTE (Elysian Pearls @ Oct 17 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652506


> Aw... Stacy, she's beautiful! It makes me look forward to my first litter over here even more (although I'm ever as much scared as excited... )
> 
> I'm waiting for my little girl Baia to go into heat now, hopefully somewhere in between half december- end of january.
> 
> <sub>N.B. These puppies will be bred from healthy (tested) parents from champion bloodlines, all according to the rules of the Dutch Kennel Club. </sub>[/B]


Oh good luck with your baby girl Baia. So exciting!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute! im glad she is doing so well. caddy is def a wonderful momma!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, Lois gets cuter and cuter!

Do you plan on keeping her?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so glad shes doing so well .lois is a sweetheart :wub: 
i looked up the weight chart i had for sugas pups today , at 2o days shiloh was 1lb .7 oz .  
shiloh says hi :hysteric: hugs for mum ...jo


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lois is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: Just precious!!!! :tender:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:tender:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

How long before the baby's nose turned all black?


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she is so cute! I love the pics of her sleeping all cuddled up-too precious!!! The story behind her name is great too!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely precious !!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow this an old thread!! Lois is 3 yrs old and a mom herself. Her nose as black by 8 wks I think.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Wow this an old thread!! Lois is 3 yrs old and a mom herself. Her nose as black by 8 wks I think.


LOL! I had to do a double-take, at first I was thinking I missed an entire Caddy pregnancy! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh, yes this is an old thread. No wonder I was confused, LOL.


----------

